# Words that are overused in the AC community



## Underneath The Stars (Jul 12, 2020)

i find it funny how people overuses certain words in social media. like: toxic, manifesting, bomboclaat, normalize etc.

what are the words overused in the ac community?

i think....... "dreamies", "speculations", "RNG", "mini-rant", "datamined", "cottagecore", "duped", "3 years worth of updates"
bonus: "maid outfit"

if i never get to hear "3 years worth of updates" and "mini-rant" ever again, it would be too soon


----------



## Gunner (Jul 12, 2020)

PSA


----------



## niko@kamogawa (Jul 12, 2020)

I won't say words but rather topics being discussed over the past few months. I don't mind revisiting them. Each thread has their own interesting take about them.

On top of my head, I can think of "time travel," "island hopping," "Raymond," and "resetting."


----------



## thischarmingboi (Jul 12, 2020)

The word dreamie is hideous and makes me want to vomit xx


----------



## JSS (Jul 12, 2020)

This is just my *speculation* on top of a *mini-rant* but my *cottagecore* island's *dreamies* all wear *maid outfits* which were *duped* by me. The *RNG* didn't stand a chance. It has also been recently *datamined* that we'll have *3 years worth of updates* and this is all my game will ever come down to.



Spoiler



I'm sorry!  This was kind of fun though.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 12, 2020)

I never heard cottagecore but that sounds stupid yes.


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Jul 12, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> I never heard cottagecore but that sounds stupid yes.



it's the new pastel


----------



## Chris (Jul 12, 2020)

"Dreamies" - loathe this term and it feels as if it's everywhere. Sounds so juvenile.

"PSA" - particularly the _misuse_ of it. It should be used to provide urgent information people need to read. Instead it's commonly used to attract attention to opinion pieces.


----------



## InstantNoodles (Jul 12, 2020)

“dreamie” I’m guilty of accidentally using it a few times 
“RNG” of course we all like to complain about this haha
“overrated” “underrated”


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Jul 12, 2020)

how could i forget "giveaway"



JSS said:


> This is just my *speculation* on top of a *mini-rant* but my *cottagecore* island's *dreamies* all wear *maid outfits* which were *duped* by me. The *RNG* didn't stand a chance. It has also been recently *datamined* that we'll have *3 years worth of updates* and this is all my game will ever come down to. I will host a *giveaway*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



fixed


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 12, 2020)

Underneath The Stars said:


> it's the new pastel


Can I has unseen this please... lol

Also I don't mind dreamie/nightmarie or such but then I'm childish myself


----------



## Bethboj (Jul 12, 2020)

thischarmingboi said:


> The word dreamie is hideous and makes me want to vomit xx


Thank you


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Jul 12, 2020)

janeying12 said:


> “dreamie” I’m guilty of accidentally using it a few times
> “RNG” of course we all like to complain about this haha
> “overrated” “underrated”



the amount of overrated & underrated threads during raymond's arrival  



sheilaa said:


> Also I don't mind dreamie/nightmarie or such but then I'm childish myself



i feel it's become like, people are using it ironically at this point lmao


----------



## niko@kamogawa (Jul 12, 2020)

thischarmingboi said:


> The word dreamie is hideous and makes me want to vomit xx



I call them as "dream villagers" instead. Do you have any other ideas on how do we call them?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 12, 2020)

Also when more official posts about it contains like "don't monetize on this oscillating moratorium of capitalism currency" like. I've seen this in so many staff posts throughout sites it's even more annoying...like if you're aimed @ 13 year olds that's not how you write things.. Not only AC sites but generally any less mainstream one.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 12, 2020)

yatsushiro said:


> I call them as "dream villagers" instead. Do you have any other ideas on how do we call them?


I’m guilty of using the term dreamies but I also use the term target or targeted villager.


----------



## udinafrog (Jul 12, 2020)

"Anyone else...?" to start threads.  

Does it count? xd


----------



## niko@kamogawa (Jul 12, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’m guilty of using the term dreamies but I also use the term target or targeted villager.



That's totally fine! I am okay with the word, actually. In fact, it's a customary term that goes along with Animal Crossing franchise for several years already. I am just kinda curious to see what other people may call them. By the way, thanks for sharing that answer!


----------



## Fisher (Jul 12, 2020)

Time traveling, I remember as a kid this term really confused me playing Wild World.  I thought everyone had somehow unlocked a cool feature in game to be able to time travel.

Felt really dumb when I realized people just meant they were moving their in game clocks back and forth


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 12, 2020)

Fisher said:


> Time traveling, I remember as a kid this term really confused me playing Wild World.  I thought everyone had somehow unlocked a cool feature in game to be able to time travel.
> 
> Felt really dumb when I realized people just meant they were moving their in game clocks back and forth


On that same note, tt or tter.


----------



## Romaki (Jul 12, 2020)

I hate when people start saying the game is unfinished or abandoned a week after the last update came out. Like, chill.


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Jul 12, 2020)

Romaki said:


> I hate when people start saying the game is unfinished or abandoned a week after the last update came out. Like, chill.



unfinished, abandoned & inflation are definitely trigger words for a popular thread  although "inflation" was a fad and i never hear it anymore since nmt value has gone down.


----------



## Chris (Jul 12, 2020)

yatsushiro said:


> I call them as "dream villagers" instead. Do you have any other ideas on how do we call them?



"Dream villagers" is perfectly acceptable.



sheilaa said:


> Also when more official posts about it contains like "don't monetize on this oscillating moratorium of capitalism currency" like. I've seen this in so many staff posts throughout sites it's even more annoying...like if you're aimed @ 13 year olds that's not how you write things.. Not only AC sites but generally any less mainstream one.



At least I know you're not talking about us. We try to write clearly so people don't misunderstand what we mean.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 12, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> "Dream villagers" is perfectly acceptable.
> 
> 
> 
> At least I know you're not talking about us. We try to write clearly so people don't misunderstand what we mean.


Yeah, yours and any staff is fine, but I've seen certain sites writing in university level academic text wording an I'm like.. uh okay English please?


----------



## Lotusblossom (Jul 12, 2020)

"Villagers" ....... >_<


----------



## psiJordan (Jul 12, 2020)

“It’s their $60” lol


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Jul 12, 2020)

psiJordan said:


> “It’s their $60” lol



i'm CRYING


----------



## SCORPA15 (Jul 12, 2020)

"Aesthetic", and how people incorrectly use it.


----------



## Sharksheep (Jul 12, 2020)

I hate it when people say "rare villager" when referring to the popular ones when you see them on almost every other island. Or hunting for rare villagers. 

I also hate how people throw the word bug and glitch around so easily. Especially after a new update.

"Pascal gave me a pearl when I havent gotten all the clothes and diys. This is a bug!" or "Pascal didn't show up after I caught a scallop. Bug!"

"Wisp gave me an item I already have when I asked for something new".


----------



## KnoxUK (Jul 12, 2020)

Raymond


----------



## Sheep Villager (Jul 12, 2020)

"Comfy", "Cozy", "Homely"

Kinda goes hand-in-hand with the whole Cottagecore scene, but even before that these words get thrown around a lot in the AC community. No hate at people who use the words or people who love Cottagecore!​


----------



## JunoHorizon (Jul 12, 2020)

"dreamie" is horrendous
"X is baby"
I also hard cringe at villagers needing to be "protected at all costs". From what? What does that mean?


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jul 12, 2020)

the word 'cute'. like, everyone sees a nice area on someone's island and they go like ''aww cuuteee!' when cute isnt really the right word to use.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 12, 2020)

JunoHorizon said:


> "X is baby"
> I also hard cringe at villagers needing to be "protected at all costs". From what? What does that mean?


1. cringe as **** and makes me wanna puke
2. yes.. like uh it's fictional characters in a game???


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 12, 2020)

Spear said:


> the word 'cute'. like, everyone sees a nice area on someone's island and they go like ''aww cuuteee!' when cute isnt really the right word to use.


On that same note, I really REALLY get grated when the word “cute” is used on clothes. Yes, it looks really good, but unless it has a puppy on it it’s not exactly cute.

	Post automatically merged: Jul 12, 2020

Also, -core anything. I thought my aesthetic would be bulletproof (I call it wilderness) but no-SOMEONE had to label it “overgrowncore.”
Edit: I saw that “aesthetic” is also overused. Yeah, I agree. I think the term “design” is more appropriate for what we’re talking about for our islands.


----------



## rubyrubert (Jul 12, 2020)

Seriously? No _*qUaLiTy Of LiFe*_?

Dreamie
Cottagecore / Goblincore / Fairycore
TT / “THE DEVS SUPPORT TT!!!”
“Omg Raymond’s so overrated!!! I have my villagers because I LOVE THEM!!! Not because they’re popular!!!”
Greedy, ex: “Ew ppl asking for a entry fee are so greedy”
If you trade online:

“NO LOWBALLS!!” / “Lowballs ignored!!”
gifted / ungifted / lightly gifted
“Message with an offer!”


----------



## Loriii (Jul 12, 2020)

Inspiration. Outdoor Library. Redd's Market. Castle. Simple Panel. Cake hat. WIP (Work in Progress). Cozy. Forest. Natural/Nature-y


----------



## xara (Jul 12, 2020)

“raymond” lmaooo


----------



## SirSean (Jul 12, 2020)

xara said:


> “raymond” lmaooo



I'm still not sure I understand the hype about that guy lol


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 12, 2020)

Multi-crafting or “storage crafting.” Multi crafting I get but seriously, not even Minecraft has crafting from storage and y’all don’t hear complaints about that game’s crafting system! The “superior animal crossing” stardew valley doesn’t have crafting from storage, even! (And I love stardew valley!)


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 12, 2020)

Oh gosh I feel so called out for saying some of these things 
On the same note, I never knew some of these existed:
- Cottagecore, goblincore, grandmacore etc.
- “x is baby”
- anything more having to do with loving or hating Raymond
Probably because I don’t trade online on NH yet, I kind of live under some kind of rock.


----------



## Le Ham (Jul 12, 2020)

I use a lot of these terms oof  but having been around here since NL I guess I've just adopted the vocabulary without a second thought. If I ever hated the word "dreamies" I've probably long gotten over it

If there's anything I go out of my way to avoid saying, it's that a feature that was in NL but not NH was "removed" from, or "taken out" of, NH. As if NH was supposed to be literally NL with better graphics and because it's not it's the inferior game. Already had a fat rant about this in the relevant thread months ago, not good of me to repeat it

Also kinda really tired of "it's your game you can play however you want" like, ik why people say it and ik all the "is it weird that I do this" threads demand a response along those lines, but the way it's used sometimes sounds kinda passive-aggressive and cold so I avoid using that phrasing as much as possible


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Jul 12, 2020)

Lightspring said:


> Oh gosh I feel so called out for saying some of these things
> On the same note, I never knew some of these existed:
> - Cottagecore, goblincore, grandmacore etc.
> - “x is baby”
> ...



let's be honest, i think the majority feels called out lol

i just hope people aren't taking some of these answers personally, because i use some of these words mentioned (or encounter them regularly) and i think it's hilarious. we don't notice how repetitive we are.

---

what's the new word of the month? i think it's between Scallops or Pearls.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 12, 2020)

I mean, it doesn’t make you a horrible person to use any of these terms, especially if you can’t think of a better word to use. It’s just that if you can at least TRY to use a different word/term.


----------



## rubyrubert (Jul 12, 2020)

Adding on

Mush Lamp
Cherry Blossom Lantern
Pirate Barrel
Raymond / Bob 
Nova Light
Obsessing over Sable or Celeste
“We ShOuLd HaVe A ShOpPiNG CaRt At AbLeS”
“Omg my dad and dog passed away and their names were Wart Jr, and I made them a little memorial!! And then a villager with the same name came to my island and said something and I’ve been crying for 20 hours <3”


----------



## Flunkifera (Jul 12, 2020)

Raymond


----------



## airpeaches (Jul 12, 2020)

Of all the overused words, the ones that really irk me the most are "dreamies" and "-core", namely "cottagecore." If I never saw those two words again I wouldn't mind, lol. All the words/phrases mentioned in this thread are right up there though. 

At the same time, as much as I don't care for certain items or villagers that are favorites among AC players, I don't let myself get too bothered by them being asked for constantly because they *are* a function of the game to begin with.


----------



## Strawberry ink (Jul 12, 2020)

villager hunt, and raymond


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 12, 2020)

In the beginning months, you’d see ironwood thrown everywhere!


----------



## Le Ham (Jul 12, 2020)

Oh here's a big one let's go

_*"5-Star Island"*_


----------



## niko@kamogawa (Jul 12, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> In the beginning months, you’d see ironwood thrown everywhere!



I still remember about "Ironwood" being a thing during the first week of release. Now, it disappeared!  I guess everyone has them by now.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 12, 2020)

Le Ham said:


> Oh here's a big one let's go
> 
> _*"5-Star Island"*_


Yes. You don’t have to be 5-star to have an amazing island!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 12, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> "Dreamies" - loathe this term and it feels as if it's everywhere. Sounds so juvenile.
> 
> "PSA" - particularly the _misuse_ of it. It should be used to provide urgent information people need to read. Instead it's commonly used to attract attention to opinion pieces.


Especially PSA and I still don't know what that stands for!


----------



## Chris (Jul 12, 2020)

Shellzilla said:


> Especially PSA and I still don't know what that stands for!



It stands for Public Service Announcement. 

Most things you've probably seen it used for aren't really things the public _needs _to be aware of!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 12, 2020)

Both “overrated” and “underrated” have been used to oblivion.


----------



## FRANS_PLAYER (Jul 12, 2020)

I'm guilty of using the term "anyone else?" to end threads because usually I start off my sharing a story relating to the thread title and I am incredibly awkward so it feels weird to end it off with the end of my story


----------



## Manon_Despoina (Jul 12, 2020)

On YouTube I have seen several streamers use the term "uggo" for the supposedly ugly villagers, with bonus points for almost screaming the term. It really irks me: these are just pixelated animals, why do you loose your **** over them being somewhat less aesthetically pleasing? You are just "island hopping" (another one), the only thing you need to do is have if you don't like a villager.


----------



## thischarmingboi (Jul 12, 2020)

Manon_Despoina said:


> On YouTube I have seen several streamers use the term "uggo" for the supposedly ugly villagers, with bonus points for almost screaming the term. It really irks me: these are just pixelated animals, why do you loose your **** over them being somewhat less aesthetically pleasing? You are just "island hopping" (another one), the only thing you need to do is have if you don't like a villager.


And it almost always comes from streamers who claim to be "comfy", "cozy", and, my absolute favourite, "wholesome".


----------



## Uffe (Jul 12, 2020)

SCORPA15 said:


> "Aesthetic", and how people incorrectly use it.


Most people pronounce it incorrectly as well. Too often people say ae-stetic and not aesTHetic.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 12, 2020)

Yes I hate wholesome so much... are you planning to eat your villagers for a healthy breakfast? No? Then don't use it.


----------



## StarParty8 (Jul 12, 2020)

"Time traveling"
"Dreamies"
"NMT/island hopping"
"Overrated/underrtated"
"Raymond"
"Xvillager is BB" i admit i did use this one once but that was just a play on Sparro's t-shirt the BB tee
"Cottagecore"
"Too urban/Too natural"
"Asthetic" (as in style not beautiful)
"PSA" (it's an opininated speech and not the actually meaning for Public Service Announcement)
here's something i cooked up using all of these:
"*PSA: *I miss the days that people had variety in their towns and *dreamies*, nowadays everyone just *NMT* hunts for *Raymond. Raymond* is *OVERRATED. *Don't yall know *Jambette is Baby? *So *underrated.* Also, the *Cottagecore aesthetic *is* too natural. *But i always get hate for being *too urban.* "


----------



## Sheep Villager (Jul 12, 2020)

Le Ham said:


> Oh here's a big one let's go
> 
> _*"5-Star Island"*_



It's amazing how fast that word got stolen by Youtubers.

Back when I still bothered to give those people clicks for their videos, my favorite was when in the first minute the host said the island they're touring is actually 4-stars but that it was "basically 5-stars so it was fine to put that in the title." It really was just way too hard to for once not have *"5 star island"* in the title.​


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 12, 2020)

Sheep Villager said:


> It's amazing how fast that word got stolen by Youtubers.
> 
> Back when I still bothered to give those people clicks for their videos, my favorite was when in the first minute the host said the island they're touring is actually 4-stars but that it was "basically 5-stars so it was fine to put that in the title." It really was just way too hard to for once not have *"5 star island"* in the title.​


Oh wow. I don’t really watch YouTube tours unless there’s a story that intrigues me. I’m preeeetty sure that’s high-quality clickbait


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 12, 2020)

Also when people write "xxx villager is pure".. what pure did anyone say they was evil or? lol


----------



## Gunner (Jul 12, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> Yes I hate wholesome so much... are you planning to eat your villagers for a healthy breakfast? No? Then don't use it.



Well...we do have a villager based on meringue and another villager based on takoyaki, so anything is possible

	Post automatically merged: Jul 12, 2020

Not sure if the rest of the world has these but whenever I hear the word "dreamies" (which i do use for lack of a better term) I always think of the biscuit treat for cats, which is funny as a few of my "dreamies" are actually cats!


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 12, 2020)

Gunner said:


> Well...we do have a villager based on meringue and another villager based on takoyaki, so anything is possible
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 12, 2020
> 
> Not sure if the rest of the world has these but whenever I hear the word "dreamies" (which i do use for lack of a better term) I always think of the biscuit treat for cats, which is funny as a few of my "dreamies" are actually cats!


Yeah but when they be like "this sheep is wholesome" like u planning lamp chop for dinner or lol


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 12, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> Yes I hate wholesome so much... are you planning to eat your villagers for a healthy breakfast? No? Then don't use it.


I feel a t t a c k e d I use that word all the time even outside of tbt still kinda funny doe

And yeah I agree with pretty much everyone else here although I do use almost all those words ahhh


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jul 12, 2020)

dreamies - I use this bc it's just the word u use to talk abt villagers you'd like to obtain or like "dream" abt having but it gives me an ick 
over/underrated - i get these threads are to list off ppls opinions on villagers but do we really need a new thread every week?
cottagecore  - I feel like those are the only island tour videos I ever see and im in dire need of inspo for my tropical oasis 
5-star island - idk why this one bugs me but I feel like its bc there are plenty of beautiful 4 star islands who cant achieve that 5 star accomplishment bc they have placed items/forestry that make their town unique and personal


----------



## Envy (Jul 12, 2020)

I guess I don't understand this topic. These terms refer to actual things, so it makes sense to use them?

Cottagecore does make me laugh, though. I listened to a video explaining it and all I could think about was that it was a more "cool", modern sounding version of the pastoral theme used in art, music, etc. throughout history. (which I'm very familiar with, because for some reason the oboe has historically been used a lot in music made to give off pastoral vibes.)


----------



## TheodoreCottontail (Jul 12, 2020)

udinafrog said:


> "Anyone else...?" to start threads.
> 
> Does it count? xd


Oof, I am guilty as charged for this one


----------



## lars708 (Jul 12, 2020)

Honestly the "mini-rants" or just "rants" at all

"Entry fee" is also getting on my nerves


----------



## niconii (Jul 12, 2020)

dreamies, time travelling/tt, and on twitter definitely cottagecore


----------



## lars708 (Jul 12, 2020)

Envy said:


> I guess I don't understand this topic. These terms refer to actual things, so it makes sense to use them?
> 
> Cottagecore does make me laugh, though. I listened to a video explaining it and all I could think about was that it was a more "cool", modern sounding version of the pastoral theme used in art, music, etc. throughout history. (which I'm very familiar with, because for some reason the oboe has historically been used a lot in music made to give off pastoral vibes.)


I mean you know that words can have various associations right? Like, beyond their literal definition? I think the point of this is just words that have a general bad association with them.


----------



## Nunnafinga (Jul 12, 2020)

udinafrog said:


> "Anyone else...?" to start threads.



-That or "Am I the only one who......?"Nintendo has sold millions of Animal Crossing games so more than likely,you're not the only one.

-Wholesome--When I was a kid,healthy foods like whole wheat bread were considered to be wholesome but video games or gaming in general,not so much.

-"I would die for "insert villager here".I would not die for a video game animal.

-"I'm offering bells,golden roses,my soul....."--I remember some people being reprimanded by the mods here for offering their souls in exchange for a villager during New Leaf's heyday.


----------



## sleepydreepy (Jul 12, 2020)

right now "cottagecore" is really killing me lmao


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 12, 2020)

Cottagecore

DONT GET ME WRONG if you like that style for your island go for it , but it’s just that I rarely see any islands that don’t have that theme u.u


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 12, 2020)

*lamb chop not lamp chop lol

but yeah anything baby/wholesome/pure like pls no lol

also bae.. why would you call them poop also before anyone else makes no sense like are their your partners/husbands/wives etc?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 12, 2020)

hm let's see 
Raymond 
Rare villager 
CoTtAgEcOrE 
Aesthetic 
Dupe 
Maid dress 

oof I'm guilty of saying dreamie


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (Jul 12, 2020)

- ‘Raymond is overrated! I have an obscure villager and they are much better.’
- The word wholesome? I see it thrown around so much.
- Cottage ore is another big one, it’s like the new big thing to be into I guess. 
- PSA (Public Service Announcement). I will see a couple thread here and there that use it, but the public... doesn’t need to hear about it? It feels very misused all the time.
- ‘They hardly update it, they’ve just abandoned the game’ like yeah they are working hard to get updates out there, it probably takes a lot of time and hard work!
- ‘Unpopular opinion but...’


----------



## Nefarious (Jul 12, 2020)

“Ugly villagers” is a term I don’t like, but is what unpopular villagers are automatically cataloged as.


----------



## Chris (Jul 12, 2020)

Gunner said:


> Not sure if the rest of the world has these but whenever I hear the word "dreamies" (which i do use for lack of a better term) I always think of the biscuit treat for cats, which is funny as a few of my "dreamies" are actually cats!



Unfortunately whenever I give my cats Dreamies I'm reminded of AC.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 12, 2020)

*The Oakboro Mayor* said:


> - ‘Raymond is overrated! I have an obscure villager and they are much better.’


Yes so much. Goes for anyone popular really let people like what they like


----------



## JSS (Jul 12, 2020)

Sheep Villager said:


> It's amazing how fast that word got stolen by Youtubers.​



YES, thank you!! "5 STARS" splattered across video thumbnails is probably the only thing that really makes me cringe. I've gotten 5 stars with half of my island being barren and saw others with decent looking islands but only at 4 stars because of "too many trees" or items on the ground or whatever, and these content creators were acting like Isabelle was the spokesperson for world renowned vacation destinations. Because of it I also saw newer players complaining their islands sucked because it wasn't "5 stars". Like it's really not that deep, relax!


----------



## Insulaire (Jul 12, 2020)

"Glitch"... as in thinking every little thing that's even a bit off is a massive Nintendo fail and the devs should be ashamed of themselves, how dare they, etc. Or better yet, when it's used to describe things that are normal. "My Peppy villager was working out. New glitch?"


----------



## marea (Jul 12, 2020)

I use "dreamie" so much, and a couple of the other terms mentioned here XD I think words like "Wholesome" and "Aesthetic" that you guys mentioned mainly made their way to ac because they are popular terms in general currently, if there is such a thing. I personally dont mind them even if they are indeed used so much. But yeah, i think "Dreamie" is coined by, and exlusive to us and it might never go away XD Now i am really curios to know what are the popular, used terms in some other games fandoms.


----------



## Insulaire (Jul 12, 2020)

What's weird about the dreamie thing is how every AC community seems to know it's a thing. Where did it start? I'm surprised that everyone everywhere knows what "dreamies" are, even those new to the game.


----------



## Misha (Jul 12, 2020)

Dreamie is a very old term, and not exclusionary to animal crossing. I remember using it on virtual pet sites around 2007/2010. For me, it's such a common term because of it that it sounds very neutral. But I guess the word can sound a bit childish, although at the same time, we're playing a pretty childish game all things considered ;p

"5 Stars", especially on youtube videos as mentioned above, does grate on my nerves however. It's just such an empty word now, all islands in videos are basically 5 starts, whatever they look like. The whole term became moot very quickly, and is just clickbait now.

At least "NMT" and discussions of its worth isn't as overused now as it was in the first couple of months of NH's release.


----------



## John Wick (Jul 12, 2020)

"Don't worry, they'll add it back in a future update".


----------



## Bugs (Jul 13, 2020)

I vote we rename cottagecore to grannypunk, it sounds so much cooler


----------



## ThomasNLD (Jul 13, 2020)

Everything related to houses being aesthetically pleasing, all the grievances and complaints threads. And the new Marshall, that cat whose name I ironically forgot.

I don't mean any disrespect listing these, everybody is free ofcourse to express themselves and bla bla bla.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 13, 2020)

Mostly earlier when those palm trees were insanely popular, but "vaporwave"  like.. honestly any kind of aesthetic these days


----------



## Jarrad (Jul 13, 2020)

cute

for example "your island is so cute!" when it is probably just an average island


----------



## Hanif1807 (Jul 14, 2020)

Dreamies... NMT... Cottagecore.... Northern Hemisphere... Giveaway... so forth and so on


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 14, 2020)

Also any type of "garden" especially those small ones around each villager's house


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 14, 2020)

We’re all going to have to be mute if we don’t wanna overuse every word but both “Raymond bad” and “stop saying Raymond bad” is overused


----------



## -Beth_ (Jul 14, 2020)

”dreamies”, “popular”, “unpopular”,“overrated”,  “underrated”, “cute”, “ugly”, “cottagecore”, “Raymond”, “Marshal”, “Lolly”, “Barold”, “5 star island”, “perfect”, “Bubblegum K.K.”. These are all words that players use. I don’t use them as much, unless I’m talking about ‘the dreamies’ (you know who I mean), island designs or other villagers.


----------



## toadsworthy (Jul 14, 2020)

Going off the "5 star" in plastered thumb nails, I completely agree. There are so many twitch streamers and you tubers that if you watch them play for like 5 min, you can tell they aren't as into it as other streamers who legit like to play animal crossing games. One streamer was like, it must be at least 3 stars.... I'm like, that can still be boring af.

Dreamies I feel like its so overused at this point, like I see it more as like conveying which villagers someone is looking for. Its moreso the nature of how its used that can be off-putting or the context.

I like villager conversation and seeing why someone likes a certain villager, but like give me something interesting other than "uwu i like raymond because he is cute." I would say most islands i see on twitch, youtube, or here theres a solid half of their villagers repeated. Marina, Marshall, Raymond, Judy, Julian, Sherb... etc. Like I get having a certain pink/pastel aesthetic or something to go off of, but having a business cat and pink octopus in the same village isn't any aesthetic, its just you either want popular villagers to be "cool" or you were only exposed to them so you didn't make your own opinion.

	Post automatically merged: Jul 14, 2020

I love the term cottagecore though tbh lol, I think it describes an aesthetic and can easily paint a picture of something. What is annoying and overdone is whole islands of just straight cottagecore. I'm currently working on a cottagecore type area on my island, but I wouldn't say its my entire island's aesthetic.

If all you can do is make 200 wooden stakes and put them in different patterns around white hyacinths and cedar trees and a different piece of log furniture, then sorry I'm not gonna be as impressed by your island.


----------



## sarosephie (Jul 14, 2020)

Cottagecore just sounds like one of those words in high school you created to be 'edgy' and 'different'. I abhor this word.


----------



## SpiritofAce (Jul 14, 2020)

"RNG" and "Stan."


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 14, 2020)

sarosephie said:


> Cottagecore just sounds like one of those words in high school you created to be 'edgy' and 'different'. I abhor this word.


Yea, it sounds like you’re trying to be an edgelord while at the same time you still want a twee homey look.


----------



## Gunner (Jul 14, 2020)

sarosephie said:


> Cottagecore just sounds like one of those words in high school you created to be 'edgy' and 'different'. I abhor this word.



The term Cottagecore always reminds me of crunkcore, a gangsta rap screamo metal hybrid musical genre that was enjoyed in high school by people who were edgy. So I guess it fits.

In other news I checked Reddit today and my lord the level of "aesthetic" was immense.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Jul 14, 2020)

Definitely Raymond, Judy, and other popular villagers. As well as cottagecore. Most of theses make me want to strangle something because i'm not a big fan of most popular themes and villagers.

Other words would be time travel, town, island, dreamies, NMT, and bells.


----------



## LCookie (Jul 15, 2020)

"Overrated" and "Underrated"
I don't know why, but I just hear those words too often


----------



## satine (Jul 16, 2020)

Gunner said:


> The term Cottagecore always reminds me of crunkcore, a gangsta rap screamo metal hybrid musical genre that was enjoyed in high school by people who were edgy. So I guess it fits.
> 
> In other news I checked Reddit today and my lord the level of "aesthetic" was immense.



It reminds me of "steampunk", which is a word that came up a lot when I was in high school that I always hated. 

I mean the aesthetic is cute I guess, though not really my taste. But branding it as this disenchants it majorly.


----------



## Brookie (Jul 18, 2020)

gatekeepers!

*OOPS! Sorry for bumping this*


----------

